# California License Plates



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey guys, just updated my California License Plate printable graphic, I have completely redone it with the ability to personalize the plates now. 










Right click and save, make sure to print in 5X7 on glossy paper. 

The data used to complete the plates can be found in the link below. This will give you what number sequences went with which plates. What I do is use color of the month sticker for the lettering in the newer plates in Arial Narrow. For the older yellow plates use the yellow from the California lettering. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_California


----------

